

A Short Talk about Richard Feynman by Stephen Wolfram (2005) - vinutheraj
http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/recent/feynman/

======
roberto
Amazing... Even when talking about Feynman this guy talks more about himself.

~~~
rpdillon
Amazing that you had the exact same reaction I did! He manages to make a talk
on Feynman about Rule 30 and Mathematica. He even closes with a thought about
how Feynman said such nice things about him. I mean, really? Wolfram's a smart
guy, but he seems to have security issues or something.

